# T&LBRR Open House (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife Jacque, daughter Grace and I headed out to Todd and Linda's Tortoise and Lizard Bash Garden Railroad (T&LBRR) Open House.

Words and pictures can in no way describe all that is going on.

Trains running and stopping for each other all automated, animated action from a low rider hopping on a flat car (to the sounds of "Why Can't We Be Friends " by War), a man loading ice into a reefer, hot springs and volcanoes with steam (mist?) coming out, waterfalls, working signal lights, campfires and everywhere you looked there were vignettes among the real vegetation and miniature trees. And everything was working all at the same time, fully automated.

So here are a few pictures.










Volcanoes steaming as train passes under a waterfall










Everywhere you looked there was a vignette among the vegetation.










Got some pictures for future weathering 










Hot springs scene










Overall view of Todd and Linda's front yard










A very peaceful scene










My personal favorite. The propeller is spinning.










I like this ore scene too.










Grace liked this canoe scene.










Grace pointing out something to Jacque.

We had a great time. Thank you Todd and Linda.

I'm glad I was able to see in it person because the T&LBRR is one amazing Garden Railroad.

We did see a Lizard but it was a little too warm so the Tortoises (2) were burrowed into the hillside staying cool.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

What a delightful layout. Thanks for sharing. I love the whimsy and the light-heartedness -- and the automation looks incredible. Lots of intense topiary work, too -- a very mannerly and well-tended garden. 

Funny note: I have the cowboy with the red bandana on my layout too --- when i saw him there i had this weird moment of wonderment about how long it must have taken him to get down to Southern California on horseback.... or did he take the train? LOL!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

It was our pleasure having you out to the house. We will be doing this again the last weekend in Sept, and maybe sometime in between if anyone else would like to see it.

(This is a great railroad to get your significant other to come see for approval on your next project.  )


----------

